# At Last



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well, after looking, and dreaming, for quite some time, we finally went and did it. We've purchased a used and recently neglected Valiant 40. It is on-the-hard and in need of some serious elbow-grease. Looking forward to sailing up to Alaska, then??? We've got more time than money, as we've both recently retired, (luckily in our low 50's  ). Looking forward to future communications. Aloha, Greg


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats! Do we get to see pictures of the boat?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey bongo...welcome aboard and congrats. Great cruising boat!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats and welcom fellow PN westerner..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bongo,
Welcome to Sailnet and congrats on the new boat. They are fine boats and I'm sure you'll enjoy her.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I am glad to see the regulars are rolling out the welcome mat. So I say as well "Welcome aboard".


----------

